# Teak oil



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Does anyone know of a source to buy in bulk or by the fives


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Have Port paint order it for you. Amesbury Industrial is pretty stocked up on gallon cans not sure about 5ers.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks
Wonder if they ship
Not near there?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Phinnster said:


> Thanks
> Wonder if they ship
> Not near there?


If you buy enough product, or if your a good regular customer some store managers will have it shipped

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Try a marine type store. They will sell to the custom boat makers.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Dalys.com



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Damon
That web site is wrong
I think it is dalys paint

I am surprised I can not find it in fives ?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Oops sorry about that. I just assumed. 
As far as fives that's a good question. I'll email my Dalys rep



Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Dalys does carry it in 5's. PM me if you need contact info for my rep 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Damon
Thanks a ton
U may be hearing from me
I appreciate your help!!


----------

